# Are you running trains



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Just curious how many of you are running your trains. Give me
an idea of how often you run trains. Not much running here. I
did test run my last 3 locomotive purchases. Just a few minutes.
Past month I got a 293, a 302AC, and a 350 Royal Blue. They
all run. Most of my locomotives don't run when I get them.
LOL "untested". I don't think I ever got a untested train that ran.
I still do not have a layout built and a floor layout is just not getting it.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I ran some 2-3 days ago..I traded a couple of great running/smoking 302's to a member here for a Santa Fe A&B unit that I had to fix for him.


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

Been runnin the 302's and my 290"s and just for fun my 322 been a good weekend,many thanks to flyernut those are some great runnin little engines


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I do like running some S scale. LOL, even on the floor. Better than nothing.

It encourages me when I hear you guys are running.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

apoc444 said:


> Been runnin the 302's and my 290"s and just for fun my 322 been a good weekend,many thanks to flyernut those are some great runnin little engines


Glad you liked them... I just picked up a box of Lionel stuff Friday at a antique gas engine show. A 2023 Santa Fe diesel, a bunch of cars,track, transformer, and a sweet 2056 Lionel Hudson with a whistling tender.It's all on ebay except for the Hudson. It's the main reason I bought the box of stuff.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice train score flyernut. I stopped at Goodwill Friday to see if they had any train stuff.
Worker said they do get some but it goes out quick. I tried to buy some more AF track
clips on ebay yesterday. About 60 of them. Finished 2nd. At least I made the winner pay some, LOL.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Ran a 322, 282,283, and a 466 Comet PA. last week then removed everything from the layout to start over. I'll start a new thread to explain and hopefully do a build along with pics. as I go.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Been running my 282 and 307. However the 307 pilots are still jumping the track. I have been too busy working on accessories and re-routing some track to put a pilot spring on. Maybe later.
Oh, I forgot! Been working on my N Scale also. Had a MRC1957 decoder go bad.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

I run my newest one at least once a day. I run everything at least once every two days.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

*running trains*

I am working on a 5x9 layout in the garage. Bought a humidifier to help. I have moved everything out of the living room. I have been running some of the trains atleast 2 times a week. I will work on it more when it is cooler.

John


----------



## Tom47 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have been running trains on days rainy days. A Ballston Locomotive Works Camelback, a long with a AF Blue Commet and Silver Flash. I am working on my new layout 6 X 8 it has 3 loops I have been working on the wiring lately.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Tom47 said:


> I have been running trains on days rainy days. A Ballston Locomotive Works Camelback, a long with a AF Blue Commet and Silver Flash. I am working on my new layout 6 X 8 it has 3 loops I have been working on the wiring lately.


Tom, my wife bought me a 6' by 8' table for my HO lay-out. I've got four trains running, and I have room for at least one N scale train. Three of my trains are ovals that encircle each other, and one is an oval that goes lengthwise to the others.

When you get finished, I'd like to see your photos--I'm getting tired of ovals.


----------



## Tom47 (Dec 8, 2012)

Vincent, I am trying to replicate the 1956 American Flyer store display, Catalog No. 352. I have made some modifications to the AF design as far as the operating accesories go but have stayed with their basic track layout. I have added the AF Bradford Dinner, Sawmill, Oil depot, and a village consisting of homes, shops and a farm that that where painted by my better half. The stockyard may not be included in the final layout. I will post pictures when I get it done.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Tom47 said:


> Vincent, I am trying to replicate the 1956 American Flyer store display, Catalog No. 352. I have made some modifications to the AF design as far as the operating accesories go but have stayed with their basic track layout. I have added the AF Bradford Dinner, Sawmill, Oil depot, and a village consisting of homes, shops and a farm that that where painted by my better half. The stockyard may not be included in the final layout. I will post pictures when I get it done.


Welcome to the S forum Tom47, only 2 posts in 6 years. I hope you stick around here going forward, lots of good guys and fun stuff. I'm basically stuck with a 8x6 platform also, but added 3 inches on each side for 8x6.6. I also thought about the 351 and 352 dealer display layouts but have opted to come up with my own plan. I found this on YouTube a while back.



 There was also a fellow on another forum that had an original 351 layout but he's not on YouTube. Looking forward to your posts and pictures.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Tried to go out today and run the trains,but too hot


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Ran the 335 and the 259 for 20 mins today.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

What is the 259, 0 scale maybe? Nothing running for me presently, took everything off the layout and am in the process of starting over. I'll post a new thread to show progress as I get started.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

The 259 is O-scale steamer from 1936-38


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I know this thread is almost a month old but it really
is not dated, so thot I'd brag a little.

I just left my DCC train room after a fairly successful
afternoon running session. I had a GP30 2 loco consist with
a local freight, my two GE70 switchers consisted
ahead of 4 former bad order cars on tests runs. Both
had to clear the track for the crack Santa Fe Desert Chief 
powered by my two FAs. Gotta say, only one bad
switchman mistake, otherwise smooth sailing. Three
trains running at the same time does demand that
you be 'on it' at all times. To make it easier, I had
the two freights on the main controller and used
the hand held for the Desert Chief. That way I could
accomplish the three station stops while the two
freights continued their way across the desert.

Gotta say, since the new hinged bridge has been
working, I've been running the trains a lot more often
than before when I had to crawl under. Hooray for
lift bridges.

Don


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

*Train running*

I do run my trains, 302, 293, 322, Union Pacific GP9 and others. Since I have an around the walls layout measuring 22' x 13', I bought all the necessary Lionel TMCC pieces to run my engines. While they are not TMCC equipped since they are 1946-1960, the TMCC allows me to use a walk around control for the engines, turnouts, and accessories. The AF turnouts also have their own AF controllers. While I don't have the ability to use the full capability of the TMCC, it controls the locomotives just like a transformer. I use a Lionel 275 ZW set on 18V which allows me freedom to walk around. It wasn't easy to get it all running and sure wasn't cheap, it is well worth it. I do use AF transformers for various other functions so that the ZW's power is strictly for track power.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I use a lionel ZW for my AF trains also. I could not imagine a better transformer.
That is cool you have a walk around throttle. Post some pics when you get around to it.

Don, I have DCC for my N and HO. And love it. Dcc just doesn't work on my old AF locos.
Some do use DCC for S but you have to install can motors in the old engines. I don't mind
the low tech of S. Sometimes it is refreshing.


----------

